
Hack your conference attendance with this toolbox - sonceley
https://xtensio.com/conference/
======
alprckr
Free Tool.

Make the most out of your conference, expo, convention or trade show
attendance. Let the world’s best document creator help you before, during and
after the big event.

Create user personas, one pagers, lean canvases, competitive analysis, media
kits, press releases and more...

